# 4 views of Oslo



## janok (Nov 28, 2011)

These 4 pictures were taken within an hour walk in Oslo. All taken with 5 exposures with my 4.5mm, processed in Photomatix and post-processed with different Topaz Adjust filters.




Kirkeristen - Oslo by janokiese, on Flickr




Oslo S by janokiese, on Flickr




Yongstorget by janokiese, on Flickr




Oslo Cathedral by janokiese, on Flickr

__________________
Jan O. Kiese | main blog *Photo4dummies* or visit my *Facebook* page


----------



## The Future (Nov 29, 2011)

I know the fisheye look hasn't been all that popular here. However I do really like the first two shots. Can I ask what lens you are using?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 29, 2011)

Surreal!


----------



## ann (Nov 29, 2011)

Your getting a lot of milage from that lens.  I must say, I have not been a big fan of super wide angle lenses, but you have certainly tweaked my interest (as I need another lens.:meh


----------



## janok (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you for the feedback. I'm using a Sigma 4.5mm F2.8 EX DC HSM Circular Fisheye. It really takes some time getting used to, but you can get some quite cool shots


----------



## JRE313 (Nov 29, 2011)

How the hell do you get those crazy effects? Are you using adjust 5???


----------



## dylanstraub (Nov 29, 2011)

Shots 1, 2 and 4 are just incredible. I love the distorsion and the HDR is not overstated. Excellent work.


----------

